# Nubian Boer cross?



## FriendsHerd (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this but would a nubian/boer cross be good for meat? It was just recently brought to my attention that goats are a source of meat and although I've never tried it I am curious about it. I've already got my heart set on Nubians for their adorable faces and good personalities(at least the ones I've met) and also their milk, but if I bred them to a boer would their young be a good source for meat? There a lot of boer farms around where I live and very few Nubians so I'm sure if I really tried I could find someone who might be willing to stud for me but is it worth it? And another question though not very important, are the babies cute? They wouldn't come out all misshapen would they? I'm not asking because I'm looking for cute other than for pictures(I want to make my own calendar at some point) but I don't want it to be a "black sheep" and it's mother not want it... sorry if it's a stupid question but I've been up ALL night and I'm curious!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 20, 2017)

Boer/Nubian cross would be great for meat. Nubians are actually considered dual purpose so they are fine for meat on their own. I raise mostly Alpines now and I have put them in the freezer too. I had Boers for a few years and I bred them with my Alpines so I have had mixed breed too. Of course the kids with Boer in them are more chunky but any of them will make good meat. 

ALL goat babies are cute. Boer and Nubians already look a lot a like and many people breed them on purpose. That is where many of the spotted Boers got their colors.


----------



## FriendsHerd (Mar 23, 2017)

So Boer isn't really a big thing to add into the mix... what age would you cull your goats for meat? And does it have to be only males or can females be culled for meat too? I know females are usually milked but if we were at a shortage with meat and the female was at the right age could she be culled or is there a difference in the meat of males and females? Sorry if these are weird questions, I'm just kind of going with whatever pops into my head...


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 24, 2017)

You can eat either sex. You just gotta do what you gotta do. Typically the males will put on more weight and muscle than the does, but other than that, they'll all cook.


----------



## Alibo (Mar 24, 2017)

I have a nubian boer cross and she's great! Milks six cups once a day will peak at almost 8. Also her kids are all muscles. Thankfully she has a good parasite resistance but most Boers have bad resistance. I have had some great luck with nubian pygmy though. Short, stocky, good milk and highly muscled. Also rarely have to worm them and they have a fantastic food to fat conversion... in my personal limited experience ...


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 25, 2017)

I believe nubian pygmie crosses are called a Kinder and are considered a very good dual purpose goat.


----------



## Alibo (Mar 25, 2017)

Ah so that is a kinder! Haha should have known


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 25, 2017)

You're only allowed to call it a Kinder if it's registered. Otherwise it's "kinder type" or a Nubian/Pygmy cross. But yes, lol, that is what makes a Kinder.


----------



## FriendsHerd (Mar 27, 2017)

I have another weird question and please nobody get mad at me but what do people to with the hides of meat goats? Can they be used for things such as blankets or clothes or do you just toss them? I'm trying to find ways to not waste ANYTHING....


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2017)

They can be tanned like any other hide. Some make them into "rugs" or wall mounts... hair on or hair off. You've no doubt heard of sheep skin gloves, well you can make the same things out of the goat skin leather as well. You can do a Google search on tanning goat hides and you'll have enough to keep you occupied for quite a while reading.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 27, 2017)

I have personally only culled bucklings but there is no reason to only cull the boys. I keep them until they are about 9 -10 months. It really depends on how much they weigh and when I get tired of feeding them.


----------

